# SW Scotland in September



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Delivering my wife to Penrith late September, picking her up a week later - looking to go to SW Scotland, with four dogs to entertain (Westies, so quite small). Looking to go Galloway Forest, but anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't think you can beat Galloway forest - fabulous for dogs.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Loch Ken area has some nice walking
Good camp site as well


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I personally do not think you could do better than the CL site at Newton Farm, near Gatehouse of Fleet.
You camp almost on the beach and the dogs can run their legs off!
No hookup.

54.852945280954302
-4.2535451287418704

MRS E HAMILTON
Newton Farm
Gatehouse-of-Fleet
Castle Douglas
DG7 2ER
01557 840234

Highly recommended as far as we are concerned (we did have wonderful weather back in May).

Harry


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*garlieston*

suggest you check this place out great for dogs loads of walks pubdog friendly. Its in camping and caravaning mags or website, rusty's site was featured in MMM as best getaway .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

looks great, how far does the tide come in.no, it's a serious question intended.I would quite fancy a few days there.

cabby


----------



## chelboy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Garlieston*

Tide comes right up to harbour wall to within 30-40m yards but stays out long time giving excellent walking for dogs. If you dont mind walk then roughly ! mile further on is rigg bay which is reached by means of footpath at end of harbour. Just keep going and footpath appears after passing CC site and harbour apartments. Rigg Bay has great open beach and access to Galloway house gardens.


----------

